# Jerky Ride With New 312Bh



## RobNKY (Sep 3, 2013)

We just picked up our new 312BH from Holman's and drove about 20 miles to our storage location. I have never towed a large trailer like this before. The ride was "jerkier" than I expected. It is hard to describe, but it was sort of a push/pull sensation. We had absolutely no side to side sway. We are towing with a Suburban 2500 8.1L and have the Pro Pride 3 Hitch. Attached is a picture I snapped when we pulled off the highway to check the hitch -- picture is not great quality. From this vantage point, the trailer looks unlevel with the tongue a bit high. Not sure if this had anything to do with the ride sensation. It may be this is a normal sensation towing a long heavy trailer like this.

Appreciate any input on whether this is normal or if I need to make some adjustments to our towing set up.

Thanks!
Rob


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

It seems to be somewhat common to experience that "jerky ride", but only at times, not all the time. Those times can include bumpy roadways, and often times concrete highways. I experience some rear-end bounce when towing on older concrete highways. If you experience a bumpy ride all the time, you may want to double check your hitch setup.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

It could be your porpoising and your set up is slightly mis-adjusted. This link speaks to the problem: Porpoising Help It can be most noticeable on concrete highways with expansion joints between sections. The speed of the RV and the section length plus the alignment of Jupiter with Saturn can cause sea-sickening results.







I added Firestone Air-Rite air bags to my Silverado and it helped stiffen the rear of the TV. I can adjust for slight differences in ride height when loads change. Keeping the whole rig level to begin with helps when traveling uneven road surfaces. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

If the tongue is a bit high like you said, this could be part of your problem. The tongue be level or just a bit down. Recheck the hitch installation and adjust accordingly and enjoy your new TT.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Recheck your hitch setup. Trailer should be slightly nose down. If a trailer of that size is nose up (tail down), it can make for an uncomfortable towing experience.

DAN


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I would have to agree with the others here, Rob. I'd look into readjusting the hitch height so that you are level, if not a bit nose down. I have my 312 set just a bit nose down and the only time we experience any porpoising is when we are on a concrete roadway that has the expansion joints spaced at just the right (or wrong in this case) distance to cause the bounce. Maybe try moving to another lane in the roadway if you are safely able to do so to see if the sensation is the same there.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

No sense in making adjustments until you get it all loaded up and ready to travel. Then set the hitch and everything up properly. Tongue weight is very important, especially with long trailers, and the tongue weight usually changes quite a bit once things are all loaded up. To do it right, you really need to get everything weighed at a truck scale.


----------



## RobNKY (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks all for the great advice! I didn't realize there was a term for it, but I think "porpoising" is exactly what we experienced. We are going on a shakedown weekend trip in 2-3 weeks (weather permitting) and I'll get to the CAT scales fully loaded and see what the number look like.

Sean at Pro Pride also sent me a couple suggestions as well. He is very helpful.

Thanks everyone for the responses!

Rob


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> I would have to agree with the others here, Rob. I'd look into readjusting the hitch height so that you are level, if not a bit nose down. I have my 312 set just a bit nose down and the only time we experience any porpoising is when we are on a concrete roadway that has the expansion joints spaced at just the right (or wrong in this case) distance to cause the bounce. Maybe try moving to another lane in the roadway if you are safely able to do so to see if the sensation is the same there.


I had to reset my hitch height for this reason on my 312bh as well. Looking at it, it actually looked pretty level but was high in the front by a couple of inches when you actually measure to the frame rails. something about this outback pulls my eye even when setting up in the camp spot, I have to use my levels to get it level. Anyways, a few inches low in in the front is where mine seems to tow the best. Keep in mind, its a big trailer, and a bumper pull at that so you're definitely going to know its back there, but you have enough vehicle that it shouldn't be uncomfortable. If it is, you probably need to adjust.


----------



## Colorado Camper (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a 312BH and tow with a Suburban 2500 as well. I don't experience porpoising so I'm sure some adjusting will get it sorted out and it will tow fine. You can see in my picture the nose pointed down a little.


----------



## RobNKY (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks Jewell Family and Colorado Camper for the additional comments. It's so helpful to hear everyone's take on this and their own experiences.

Colorado -- interesting to see that you are towing with about the same set-up I am. What type of WDH are you using? The one thing I noticed with the Suburban 312BH combo is that I have to be extremely careful about getting myself into situations where I don't have enough room to turn. Driving down the highway is no issue, but taking a break for dinner at a restaurant is quite an ordeal. After we picked it up, we decided to pull off and grab something to eat. I didn't fully appreciate the huge amount of space required to turn corners in this thing. When we left, I got myself into a situation where I was in a mall parking lot turning a sharp corner and I looked back and the right wheel of the trailer was up over the curb and in a mulch bed. I sure felt stupid. From now on, I think we'll stick to rest areas or truck stops where there is plenty of room. At least until I get some more practice!

I have the Pro Pride 3 hitch, which I love, but it also adds some extra length to the whole rig.

Colorado, have you had any issues staying within the weight limits of the Suburban 2500? I know the biggest issue for me will be payload on the TV. I have the 2500 8.1L, so the towing capacity isn't a problem, but I'll have to be careful not to exceed the TV GVWR when towing.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Colorado Camper (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm using a Reese dual cam. I'm laughing about tight corners picturing a few of the places I've pulled into.

Assuming (yea I know...) that the factory specs are reasonably close we have a payload of 2181. We only have people, dogs, electronics and snacks in the Suburban which I come up with about 800lbs overestimating everything. The only weight limit I am really concerned about is the hitch receiver which is only rated to 1000 lbs. The trailer dry hitch weight is 765 but add on propane and all the other things that go near the front (storage, under bed storage, water) and it adds up pretty quickly.


----------

